# Xande Ribeiro Seminar- Rochester, NY



## mr6ss (Feb 14, 2007)

If you live in Western NY you cant miss this oppurtunity, 2006 BJJ World Champion Xande Ribeiro will be holding a 4 hour seminar.  

Date Wed. Feb. 28th-2007

Time: 6:00-10pm

Location:
Peloton Martial Arts Center
2139 N. Union St.- Suite #7
Spencerport, NY, 14559

Cost: $95.00US
Contact-585-349-9265
paulferranti@hotmail.com
bspinosa@rochester.rr.com


----------

